# Half Acre Farm (round 1)



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Ok so the first group has all kidded Angel had trips two bucklings and a stillborn doeling, Scarlet had twins one of each, Emma had trips two doelings and a buckling, and Snickers had twin Doelings...THANK YOU DOE FAIRY! 6-4 is already better than last year! pics to follow


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Angels Boys


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Scarletts Twins I am keeping the silver and cream doeling


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Emma's Trips


----------



## Aplyn (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh my Lots and lots of cute kids!! Congrats!!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Snickers twin doelings


----------



## chigarden (Feb 26, 2011)

all so cute !!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on all the cutie pies!


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Thank you they are all so adorable and snuggly! Love baby goats 

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I will be right up to help you cuddle and snuggle. They are sure cuties. Are we still on for the 15th to do hoofs. I am glad things went good for you and you got mostly does..lol


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a bunch of munchkins


----------



## Ryann (May 29, 2013)

Frosty said:


> I will be right up to help you cuddle and snuggle. They are sure cuties. Are we still on for the 15th to do hoofs. I am glad things went good for you and you got mostly does..lol


thank you they sure are precious! Yes the 15th will have to be in the morning or early afternoon have a bday party for my dad that night...the only thing that would postpone it is if my hands aren't doing better..kust started on another course of prednisone for my RA think all the cold just inflamed them this time.


----------

